# Underwater Green Light Replacement



## Jerrym (May 12, 2013)

I have a bad 175 MV or MH green bulb. I am not sure what I need to get to replace it, the green color or where to get them. I have removed the old bulb and the fixture is dry, bulb bad. Can anyone suggest a bulb number etc.

Thanks


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Hope you get a response, I would like to know a source for green bulbs also.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

MV lamps just burn green in water. Just replace with 175MV


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> MV lamps just burn green in water. Just replace with 175MV


wish it was that easy. i really is easy, you just have to but the cord/light made up already. they have the replacements on the link below

http://underwatergreenfishinglights.com/


----------



## ttiurp40 (Mar 20, 2007)

*green light*

I have made a bunch of these doc light lights 250, 400 & 1000 watt systems, and im pretty knowledgeable about the Them.first of all the mercury vapor bulb is getting phased out because they no longer make the ballastfor them and also they are not energy efficient. if I were you I would try to go to a metal halide bulb, the only problem is you have to use a ballast that fits that bulb. In other words you cannot use a mercury vapor Ballast with the metal halide bulb. as for the color most bulbs are white emitting the green color from the water. green bulbs are very expensive.the white light attracts the fish just as good as green I don't care what anybody else says. if you put a white and a green light 50 feet apart you're going to get to the same results, I know because I've done it


----------



## ttiurp40 (Mar 20, 2007)

*green light*

A couple more things that some previous replies about the green light were made.I mean white light.lol. 25 feet of cord would barely get you in the water after getting it out there. I recommend 50 to 100 ft of cord. the other thing is I don't recommend permanent weighting down these lights simply because of the depth of the water. I typically want my light four to six feet below the surface of the water.if you have a Weighted light in 10 or 12 feet of water it's not going to be very bright because its so deep. I use my mind a lot in the land cut and I have video of Hundreds of trout circling my light


----------



## ttiurp40 (Mar 20, 2007)

*White light*

text me if you have any questions. 210.385.1710


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

ttiurp40 said:


> I have made a bunch of these doc light lights 250, 400 & 1000 watt systems, and im pretty knowledgeable about the Them.first of all the mercury vapor bulb is getting phased out because they no longer make the ballastfor them and also they are not energy efficient. if I were you I would try to go to a metal halide bulb, the only problem is you have to use a ballast that fits that bulb. In other words you cannot use a mercury vapor Ballast with the metal halide bulb. as for the color most bulbs are white emitting the green color from the water. green bulbs are very expensive.the white light attracts the fish just as good as green I don't care what anybody else says. if you put a white and a green light 50 feet apart you're going to get to the same results, I know because I've done it


a MV bulb will make the water green and a MH will burn white or off color. I aint never seen a green light bulb in mh or mv or hps


----------



## ttiurp40 (Mar 20, 2007)

*White light*

MV give off a shadowy greenish/blue tint, but is not a true green light. I like a white light because (stronger) brighter, than any colored light. You can differently tell the difference between a green bulb and white side by side. MV and MH, a little difference. Which ever the bulb, we are all trying to do the same thing with them. Sure they all kinds of colors. These sites have colored bulbs with no filters. Clear glass.

http://www.expresslightbulbs.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1040

http://www.greenenergylight.com/mhcolor.html

http://www.ushio.com/products/generallighting/mh-colorlite.htm


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

DGAustin said:


> Hope you get a response, I would like to know a source for green bulbs also.


I buy mine at the link below. Watch to make sure you get the right wattage on the bulb. Make sure you match the bulb to the ballast set up.

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/2441/MV0250-0003.html

And for the record, Mercury Vapor does make a diff in attracting bait/fish. At least it does in our canals.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

TXXpress said:


> I buy mine at the link below. Watch to make sure you get the right wattage on the bulb. Make sure you match the bulb to the ballast set up.
> 
> https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/2441/MV0250-0003.html
> 
> And for the record, Mercury Vapor does make a diff in attracting bait/fish. At least it does in our canals.


does this bulb glow a light green or darker green? mine are lighter green and theres 3 lights across the water from me that are a really bright darker green. i guess i'm gonna go with the 400 and fry the fish as they swim by:fish:


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> does this bulb glow a light green or darker green? mine are lighter green and theres 3 lights across the water from me that are a really bright darker green. i guess i'm gonna go with the 400 and fry the fish as they swim by:fish:


Mine is the Mercury Vapor and shows darker underwater than the MH.


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

*New Light*

My new underwater fishing light works great. Thanks ttiurp40.


----------

